# Had sweep today at 37 weeks



## Smit (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi all
Had my sweep today, said cervix was high and closed so doubt it will do anything. Midwife said most womans cervix would be like this at 37 weeks. A little disappointed as was sure it would send me into labour, silly I know. Booked in for induction on Monday if nothing happens before then.

I asked a few questions regarding induction but couldn't think of anything I really wanted ti know. I will get a pesery, then examine after 6 hours if nothing. They will repeat this twice if nothing happens. This is to try and soften the cervix and open it up. If all above fails and I don't go into labour I will need to be sectioned. But that's a long way off and first need to see if above kick starts me. They only use the drip thingy if my cervix becomes soft enough. Hope this all make sense. Will keep u posted. x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2012)

It is alien talk to me I'm afraid, but keeping fingers crossed all goes well for you!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 24, 2012)

Well you only had the sweep today.  My wife had two (admittedly that was at 40+ weeks) and labour started overnight after the second one - so I wish the best for you


----------



## newbs (Apr 25, 2012)

I had a sweep with DD1 at 38 weeks and labour started the next day, hope it works for you, or at least opens your cervix a little so that the 1st pessary in induction starts you off.  Good luck!


----------



## CATMAC (Apr 26, 2012)

Best of luck Smit, I am booked in for section on 7th May when i will be 38wks.  Look forward to hearing your birth story. x


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 27, 2012)

Get on your hands and knees cleaning the floors. That will help it along.
My yoga teahcher said its great, that and slow squats.

Other than that its a waiting game. Its exciting 

x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 27, 2012)

My misses had all of that, but in the end 5 cm was as far as she could go, so  sectioned after 72 hours.......

Good luck when the time comes.......

My baby girl will be here on the 21st of May at 7:30am, how cool is that.............


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 27, 2012)

Wishing you all the very best, Smit - and remember if it does come to a C section, they really can be a good birth experience too...after all, you get to meet your little one at the end of it!   Will be thinking of you, little one & your other half - what an adventure! All the best. xxxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope everything goes well with the induction on monday and you don't end up needing a c-section. I look forward to hearing your birth story. Good luck x


----------



## gail1 (Apr 27, 2012)

good luck with it all just think of that adorable bundle you will soon be holding


----------



## Smit (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your well wishes. I'm getting a little nervous now but just going to try and enjoy our last weekend as a 2. The hospital I'm going to have been great, the dsn called today to check I was all ready for Monday and to discuss any questions I had. Thought that was very good of them.

I'll keep you all posted when I can next week. Xx


----------



## Monkey (Apr 29, 2012)

Smit said:


> Thank you everyone for your well wishes. I'm getting a little nervous now but just going to try and enjoy our last weekend as a 2. The hospital I'm going to have been great, the dsn called today to check I was all ready for Monday and to discuss any questions I had. Thought that was very good of them.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted when I can next week. Xx



Really hope it all goes well, whatever happens. Will be thinking of you!


----------



## rachelha (Apr 29, 2012)

Hope all goes smoothly, just think your little one will be with you so soon!


----------



## Jude76 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good luck,hope everything goes smoothly on monday x


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 30, 2012)

Thinking of you - all the best! Xx


----------



## Smit (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone, haven't slept a wink all night. Been up for hours, terrified and excited at the same time. Hubby said last night that he felt excited as if going on holiday Lol. So all being well we'll return with a sun tan, cocktail and a baby! Going in later this afternoon, so some time to kill, going for a big bubble bath to relax. Keep you all posted. X


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2012)

All the best Smit xx


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 30, 2012)

HI Smit - how very exciting. I can understand you not sleeping with all the excitement!  

However if I was you, I would get a little nap this morning as I think the chance to do it again may be some time after this afternoon!!

Will be thinking of you today!


----------



## Babysaurus (Apr 30, 2012)

Good luck Smit! X


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2012)

Good luck Smit!  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## HappyHelen (Apr 30, 2012)

Good luck Smit. Can't wait to hear your news!!x


----------

